
Show HN: Shipping a free relaxing sailing game - marineverse
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1274800/Pancake_Sailor
======
marineverse
If you ever wanted to try sailing for free, now you can :-)

This is a PC demo of our "virtual reality" sailing game, VR Regatta.

Greg

